

FCC: The Countdown to IPv6 is On - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2012/05/fcc-the-countdown-to-ipv6-is-on/

======
tptacek
Uh huh. Starting a year ago:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=IPv...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=IPv6&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=200)

* Ask HN: Are you ready for IPv6?

* IPv6 is coming - just in time

* IPv6 is here

* World IPv6 Day: Solving the IP Address Chicken-and-Egg Challenge

* IPv6 - No longer optional

* Y2K-Like Crisis Predicted -- IPv4 Runs Out in 18 Months ( _ed: 2+ years ago_ )

* Martin Levy Discusses the Global Urgency to Deploy IPv6

* Only 2 years of IPv4 addresses left. Are you ready for IPv6? ( _ed: 3+ years ago_ )

It goes on and on like this.

The only IPv6 article you really need to read:

<http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html>

The FCC can say whatever it wants to. IANA can say whatever it wants to. RIPE
can say whatever it wants to. The reality is: if we're facing the end of
anything, it's of _fiat IPv4 addressing_ , in which groups formerly consisting
of greybeards but gradually transitioning to technocrats decide for the market
what the best utilization of IPv4 addresses is. Fiat addressing will give way
to market addressing, and things will continue to chug along --- presumably
indefinitely.

At some point in the next year or two, enough browsers will support SNI, and
the last major consumer-level coupling of web apps to IPv4 will be gone.

~~~
danyork
I would only comment that a LOT has changed since that article you reference
was written 10 years ago! In the conclusion to that 2002 article, djb writes:

\---- The way to make IPv6 addresses work is to teach every Internet computer
how to talk to IPv6 addresses---not just as an option that the sysadmin might
configure, but as something that's automatically enabled as part of regular
software/hardware upgrades. \----

Today, most all operating system _do_ speak IPv6 - and in many cases it is
enabled by default. And there are plenty of IPv6-to-IPv4 gateways and other
technologies so that you can, in fact, have an IPv6 network with access to
IPv4 resources. We've come a LONG way. We still have a good way to go, but
we're in a much better place than we were 10 years ago.

~~~
tptacek
The most painful problem I see is sockaddr_in; a _lot_ of socket code is
written to assume that an IP address is a scalar integer.

------
cschneid
Steps I used to setup a linode service to do IPv6 hosting:

(running apache, running passenger for ruby)

1) ifconfig to get my already assigned ipv6 address

2) Setup my DNS AAAA record to point to it (for both www and blank).

3) There is no step 3. I could see ipv6 from work and home with no extra work.

I used this extension to check for ipv6 status:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hfkjfjdafcickoihmm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hfkjfjdafcickoihmmemeodmbomjbkfn)

~~~
p1mrx
IPvFoo is much better (disclaimer: I wrote it).

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ecanpcehffngcegjma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ecanpcehffngcegjmadlcijfolapggal)

~~~
SkyMarshal
How is it better?

~~~
p1mrx
Here are the primary reasons why IPvFoo is better:

\- It doesn't send every domain you visit to a third-party server.

\- It shows whether you're actually using IPv6, not just whether a AAAA record
exists.

\- It shows you all the page elements, not just the top level.

\- It's Free Software.

------
sp332
Here's a little restartless FF addon that will tell you if the page is using
IPv6: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sixornot/>

------
Karunamon
Reposting a dead post (thanks Aneth) because I have basically the same
question:

I'm not familiar enough with the consequences of this change, however it seems
likely such a major transition of a fundamental network layer could hardly
occur as smoothly as expected. Perhaps someone knowledgeable can explain what
the worst case scenario might be and whether this will be a thorn in our sides
for the next 10 years. \-----

~~~
thwarted
The transition has already been a thorn in our sides for the past 10+ years.

~~~
sp332
At least now we'll get some of the benefits of IPv6 while we're fighting with
it.

------
mkr-hn
I'm seeing a "6to4" in the first hop when I try to tracert Facebook's IPv6 IP.
It looks like Comcast has me covered until I can get an IPv6 router and modem.

I also saw a dead:beef.

